# Here are my girls!



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Sorry the pictures aren't the greatest...I have problems with the flash and shutter speed in my camera. Annoying. :? 

Anyway, here are the girls...

Fiona is the black hooded. I call her the 'social director' because she's the 'in your face,' pay attention to me, me, ME, kinda rat. Fi loves to groom; anyone who puts their hand in the cage will get a good cleaning.

Rose is the beige capped (or bareback.) She is a total lap rat. She lives to snuggle and is the most laid back girl you've ever met. 

Lana, the blue hooded, is my new girl. I'm still figuring her out...she is very hyper and not too sure about people yet. Today she sat in my lap for about an hour and even gave my hand a few licks! I think she's coming around!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aawww they are to to cute!! I think i'm going to steal them lol. They are just too cute, I can see why you feel to GGMR. *


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, they're all so beautiful! their coats look so nice and soft too.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey, looks like my trio!! Fiona is so dark and pretty! Cute pics!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone...I may be a bit biased, but I think they are pretty cute too. :lol: 

Wow Star! That's uncanny! You have a fine looking trio there! :wink:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, that's crazy that trio thing, lo.

on that note, i want my next girl to be black like your hoods, it's such a deep, pretty color. they look so shiny and glorious!  look at me, talking about my "next" rat. oh no...


----------



## RatMom (May 23, 2007)

They are just adorable


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

cute babies!


----------

